# Chip Carving Class - Wine Bottle Holder



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Welcome to class!*

*Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.

This leaves you plenty of time to sharpen your knife and gather needed supplies. Here's a list of what we'll be using:

Basswood wine bottle holder (we'll be carving a different pattern than the one shown)









Chip carving knife (I'll be using the My Chip Carving Knives like the one shown below)









Compass
Metric ruler
Flat lying trammel set (not required, but very handy)
Mechanical pencil with soft lead
White plastic eraser
Assorted templates (not required)
Universal sanding sealer
Lacquer, satin, spray

If you need any of these supplies, they are available in the My Chip Carving Store. Basswood wine bottle holders ($8.00) are the last item in the "Household Items" section.

I'm looking forward to seeing you in class.
Email me if you have any questions.

Until then,
Marty Leenhouts
www.MyChipCarving.com


----------



## Panthro (Mar 21, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Welcome to class!*
> 
> *Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of fun. I am ready when you are.


----------



## Pault28 (Dec 30, 2012)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Welcome to class!*
> 
> *Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.
> 
> ...


Please excuse my ignorance as a site newbie, but how do these classes work? I'd like to enroll if I'm able. It looks ansolutely beautiful and I'm trying to make one.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Welcome to class!*
> 
> *Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,
Welcome to Lumberjocks and this class. The easiest way to join this class is to click the "follow" link at the top of this page. That way you'll be notified of every new posting when they lessons start appearing. I'm looking forward to having you in class. If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.
Marty


----------



## Pault28 (Dec 30, 2012)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Welcome to class!*
> 
> *Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Welcome to class!*
> 
> *Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.
> 
> ...


Marty, I have been looking for "follow" link at top of this page…
So help me… I cannot find it…!
I see "Watch"... is that what you meant?
Am I on the wrong Page? LOL

Thank you.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Welcome to class!*
> 
> *Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.
> 
> ...


Clicked on 'Watch" and am anxiously waiting Marty. Thanks for doing this. Been looking to try chip carving and this seems like the perfect opportunity.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Welcome to class!*
> 
> *Welcome to another chip carving class!* In this class I will take you step-by-step through the process of chip carving a wine bottle holder. We'll start things rolling in *early March*.
> 
> ...


Glad to see a number of you "Watching" this class and getting ready for a good time.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Picture of what we'll be carving*

To wet your appetite for what's ahead, here's a picture of what we'll be carving in this class.


















Marty
www.MyChipCarving.com
866-444-6996


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Picture of what we'll be carving*
> 
> To wet your appetite for what's ahead, here's a picture of what we'll be carving in this class.
> 
> ...


That's nice.

You know, I have some knives for it and fooled around a bit
and it didn't seem to hard - but of course getting the kind
of precision and symmetry you get takes a lot of practice I
am sure.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Picture of what we'll be carving*
> 
> To wet your appetite for what's ahead, here's a picture of what we'll be carving in this class.
> 
> ...


Very nice pattern Marty. I like those small cuts in the corners, haven't seen that before.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Picture of what we'll be carving*
> 
> To wet your appetite for what's ahead, here's a picture of what we'll be carving in this class.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful, Marty. Your carving has always been flawless to my eyes and when you do it it almost seems effortless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Picture of what we'll be carving*
> 
> To wet your appetite for what's ahead, here's a picture of what we'll be carving in this class.
> 
> ...


Tremendous carving. Agree with what Charles said - you can always pick out flaws in your own work, maybe something you would like to do differently but the above pics are perfection. Well done.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Picture of what we'll be carving*
> 
> To wet your appetite for what's ahead, here's a picture of what we'll be carving in this class.
> 
> ...


Thanks, everyone, for your kind words. I hope you'll be joining me for this class. We'll have a good time together.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Picture of what we'll be carving*
> 
> To wet your appetite for what's ahead, here's a picture of what we'll be carving in this class.
> 
> ...


This is awesome Marty.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Lesson 1 - Layout*

*Lesson 1 - Layout*
In this lesson I will show you step-by-step how to draw the pattern onto our wine bottle holder. Before drawing any lines on your wood, be sure the surface is properly prepared. I covered this topic in a previous Lumberjocks Class. Here's the link http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/21835

With the wood surface prepared, we're all set to draw our pattern directly on the wood. Use a soft lead in your mechanical pencil and compass. The soft lead is much easier to remove when your carving is completed.

Enjoy Lesson 1!






In our next lesson we'll start carving!

Marty Leenhouts
www.MyChipCarving.com
866-444-6996


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1 - Layout*
> 
> *Lesson 1 - Layout*
> In this lesson I will show you step-by-step how to draw the pattern onto our wine bottle holder. Before drawing any lines on your wood, be sure the surface is properly prepared. I covered this topic in a previous Lumberjocks Class. Here's the link http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/21835
> ...


I'll be followin along with your class. I'll have to come back to it in the future. Way too much goin on.


----------



## GREYGHOST5646 (Mar 8, 2013)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1 - Layout*
> 
> *Lesson 1 - Layout*
> In this lesson I will show you step-by-step how to draw the pattern onto our wine bottle holder. Before drawing any lines on your wood, be sure the surface is properly prepared. I covered this topic in a previous Lumberjocks Class. Here's the link http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/21835
> ...


I practiced the wine bottle holder on a practice board and had very little problem. I resharpened by knife but am having significant problems carving on the blanks I ordered. Having problems getting sufficient depth and working against the grain. Any tips.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 1 - Layout*
> 
> *Lesson 1 - Layout*
> In this lesson I will show you step-by-step how to draw the pattern onto our wine bottle holder. Before drawing any lines on your wood, be sure the surface is properly prepared. I covered this topic in a previous Lumberjocks Class. Here's the link http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/21835
> ...


I practiced the wine bottle holder on a practice board and had very little problem. I resharpened by knife but am having significant problems carving on the blanks I ordered. Having problems getting sufficient depth and working against the grain. Any tips.

*Sure, I've got some tips for you, Grey Ghost. First, good job practicing on a practice board first. Smart move! Every piece of basswood is unique. The blank you are carving is the same run of basswood as the blank I am carving in the video. If you are having trouble getting enough depth, try removing a smaller chip inside the full size chip. This will make it easier to get the final depth when you cut on the lines. Or…subdivide the chip into smaller chips. That being said, with a sharp knife and proper technique, you will get the hang of it very soon. *


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*

*Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*

With the layout of our pattern complete (see Lesson 1), we're ready to start carving. Before making the first cut, it is important to make sure your knife is razor sharp. CLICK HERE to review the lesson on sharpening.

Now we're all set to carve the overlapping rosettes on the front of our wine bottle holder. Enjoy the lesson and good luck with your carving! If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.






More chip carving in lesson 3!


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> ...


Thanks for share, good video.
what wood is that you are carving?
Regards


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> ...


Hello Boris,
I am carving northern grown basswood. It is a tight grained, soft, wood that is perfect for all kinds of carving, chip carving included. Good luck with your carving.
Marty


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> ...


You're the carving king, Marty.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Roger, for being the king of compliments!
How can a guy go wrong with support like yours.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> *Lesson 2 - Carving the 6-point rosettes*
> 
> ...


To All,
If you are carving along with me, feel free to post pictures of your progress!


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*lesson 3 - Carving the background*

So, how did your 6-point rosettes turn out?

In this lesson we will carve the background that surrounds the rosettes you just carved.
If your knife needs touching up, do it now using a flat leather strop or white ceramic stone.
Enjoy this lesson and let me know if you have any questions.






In the next lesson we'll lay out the pattern on the edge.
Stay tuned!


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*lesson 4 - Laying out the edge pattern*

With the front of the wine bottle holder carved, we're ready to layout the pattern on the edge.
If you have a Flat Lying Trammel Set, get it out now as you will find it very handy in this part of our project.






In our next lesson we will carve the edge and apply a finish!


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *lesson 4 - Laying out the edge pattern*
> 
> With the front of the wine bottle holder carved, we're ready to layout the pattern on the edge.
> If you have a Flat Lying Trammel Set, get it out now as you will find it very handy in this part of our project.
> ...


Thank you for this demonstration looking forward to watch the next video
Regards


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Lesson 5 - carving the edge, details, finishing*

This is the last lesson in the series on how to carve a wine bottle holder. Please comment on this class and how I can make the next chip carving class even better. Also, please post photos of your finished carving. Thanks for joining me.






More lessons and patterns are available when you become a member of My Chip Carving. Here's the signup page - http://www.mychipcarving.com/ChipCarving/Pages/chipcarvingfreeeletter.htm

Marty Leenhouts
866-444-6996
www.MyChipCarving.com


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5 - carving the edge, details, finishing*
> 
> This is the last lesson in the series on how to carve a wine bottle holder. Please comment on this class and how I can make the next chip carving class even better. Also, please post photos of your finished carving. Thanks for joining me.
> 
> ...


An informative and enjoyable video. Thank you.


----------



## HopBoy (Mar 15, 2013)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5 - carving the edge, details, finishing*
> 
> This is the last lesson in the series on how to carve a wine bottle holder. Please comment on this class and how I can make the next chip carving class even better. Also, please post photos of your finished carving. Thanks for joining me.
> 
> ...


Excellent Series. Thanks. HD video would make the next series really rock!!!


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Lesson 5 - carving the edge, details, finishing*
> 
> This is the last lesson in the series on how to carve a wine bottle holder. Please comment on this class and how I can make the next chip carving class even better. Also, please post photos of your finished carving. Thanks for joining me.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked the lessons. I've just started releasing HD videos. Check them out with your free trial Platinum Membership - http://www.mychipcarving.com/ChipCarving/Pages/chipcarvingfreeeletter.htm
I appreciate the feedback.
Marty


----------

